# The Vape Guy - Yogi is here... again :D



## BumbleBee (16/5/19)

We've just got our first batch of Yogi e-liquids in. This range was brought into existence by @Yiannaki some time ago and has now been taken over by @SEAN P. This is a truly amazing range of juices!



http://vapeguy.co.za/yogi-eliquids-vanilla-almond-milkshake-60ml



http://vapeguy.co.za/yogi-eliquids-blissful-biscuit-60ml



http://vapeguy.co.za/yogi-eliquids-pink-popz-60ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/19)

So nice to see @BumbleBee !

Reminds me of the old days
@Yiannaki , you biscuit

Nice @SEAN P

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

